# Lawnboy running rich



## phryder (Oct 31, 2005)

I am working on a Lawnboy 10545, circa 1994, with choke (no primer). It's running rich. I've cleaned the exhaust ports, checked the muffler for restrictions, new plug and air filter, fresh gas/oil (32:1), disassembled carb and cleaned with compressed air. Runs rich. I find one adjustment on carb, which I suspect is idle mixture adjustment. Idles best with screw about 1/3 turn from full in position (seems strange). The carb has a plastic float assembly which means, as near as I can tell, that the float is not adjustable. The float itself appears to be good but I could be wrong. Is the carb toast or am I missing something here?


----------



## VIR3NT (Jan 14, 2006)

If its running rich check your ratio and make sure you dont need to change it. Next, dont worry too much about the float, i suspect that is working as it should and should be something to mess with after you try everything else. I think the reason why it idles at 1/3 best is because of the fuel mixture. If the fuel mixture is wrong the screw will have to be in an odd position, like that, to make up for the fuel.
I looked up the ratio and it is 32:1 but just check your mixing process for any errors.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Compressed air isn't good enough alone.... try some carb cleaner through any holes you see.... if that doesn't do it then a good soaking is in order... and a rebuild kit.


----------

